# The Dangers of Febreze - Sustainable Baby Steps



## earthwriter (Aug 5, 2011)

*Mamas, please read this Important Article to protect your family's health and safety >> Must Read >> The Dangers of Febreze - Sustainable Baby Steps...*

http://www.sustainablebabysteps.com/febreze.html


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I recently began to suspect Febreeze as a baddie. I started a new job in which the bathrooms always reeked of this overpowering perfume smell and it made me ill to go in there. I did the research and emailed my boss and she listened ... the Febreeze is gone. We are now using something non-toxic and biodegradable from a local source.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

Many public bathrooms make me instantly feel sick and gross and like I get an instant headache. Not just febreze, but any air freshener. It feels like my lungs are rejecting the air and as soon as I breathe it in, my instinct is to push as much air out of my lungs as possible and get out! I don't understand how there are people who buy/use thus stuff voluntarily and consider it good? I'd rather smell poop. We once bought grocery store cat litter ("unscented "was a huge lie) and I could smell it across the house and immediately insisted it goes outside. Ran out for some emergency feline pine (my cats prefer clay litter, so this was not ideal) to hold us over until we could get to a pet store for unscented clay litter. Whyccan't I buy clumping clay litter from the grocery store that doesn't reek of fragrance?


----------



## jayell79 (Jun 18, 2007)

Great post! I didn't know this, while I suspected febreze was not healthy, it's the only commercial air spray that doesn't give me headaches. Time ti find something else. Perhaps a spray bottle with water, alcohol & essential oils would work just as well, just shake it up. Are there any more natural products (Frontier) that anyone has tried?


----------



## littlebear3 (Jul 1, 2014)

After i started using U also detest chemical fresheners. Especially after i started using essential oils in a diffuser. Nothing in the world can compare to how good all the essential oils smell.


----------



## DynoMa (Mar 6, 2016)

philomom said:


> I recently began to suspect Febreeze as a baddie. I started a new job in which the bathrooms always reeked of this overpowering perfume smell and it made me ill to go in there. I did the research and emailed my boss and she listened ... the Febreeze is gone. We are now using something non-toxic and biodegradable from a local source.


I need to do the same! I can't stand the industrial perfume smell!!!


----------



## Emily Thompson (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks for the article. I thought that something was wrong with me when I kept getting headaches from the smell, but I thought that it was from my sensitive sense of smell. I had no idea that it can be potentially dangerous.


----------

